# The Gathering Seminar, April 12, Ellensburg WA



## Corey Minatani (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Everyone: 

Just a heads up on a seminar happening April 12th, in Ellensburg Washington at Central Washington University. We are having a "gathering" so-to-speak of top martial artist around donating their time for a fund-raiser for the CWU philosophy club and philosophy honor society, Phi Sigma Tau. Instructors include Sensei Sue Young (Shudokan Karate-do) 5th Dan, Guro George Hoover (NSI Instructor), Sifu Ken Smith (JKD full-instructor, NSI Instructor, and Goju-ryu karate black Belt), and Sensei Corey Minatani (Freewind Karate, NSI Instructor, Takeshin Aikijujutsu Instructor) 4th Dan. 

Starting time will be 10 am, cost for participants is $25. Lunch is provided at a donation of $5. All proceeds will go 100% to the clubs mentioned above. The final building where the seminar is to be set at CWU hasn't yet been decided, but I will post ASAP. If you need further information, email me at coreymin@yahoo.com or call 509-933-2330, ask for Corey.
_________________:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

Could we get a review?


----------



## Corey Minatani (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry for the late reply....

The seminar went pretty much without a hitch, we had members from all around the state to witness some great martial arts.

First up was Sensei Sue Young who demonstrated some bottomline self-defense tactics karate style.  She emphasized distance and awareness, and made a good segue in to the other instructors' material.

Next was me, teaching Takeshin Aikijujutsu defenses against grabs and holds.  We started off with offbalancing techniques called Takeshin wrist-off maneuvers, or in DaitoRyu, I think they are called Aiki Age (aiki rising).  This technique locks up the arm completely from the grab of my wrist and enables one to continue to disengage, lock, or throw.  We moved on into Aikido's Nikkyo techniques and finally, did some "invisable" blocking techniques that I learned from Shihan Tony Annesi.

Next up was George Hoover, Datu Worden's right hand man, teaching some empty hand kuntao material.  Locks, foottraps, throws, and blows were the main meat and potatoes of Geo's stuff.  This was George's first real big seminar, going completely solo, and he did a great job!!  Geo helps assist in teaching the Special Forces in Ft. Lewis with Datu Worden I think 3 days a week at o dark thirty!

Last, was Sifu Ken Smith teaching some basic but fluid knife entry lines and immobilization techniques.  He stuck with some basic lines such as #1,2,3,4,and 5 from the Modern Arnis list, and went from there.  I didn't see much, as I was the uke (or demonstration partner) for all of the instructors.  The consensus is that since I do aiki, I somehow take falls and such better....I dunno.

In any event, I got some new faces to show up at Datu Worden's seminar in Wenatchee at Jeff Bray's Allied Martial Arts Studio, where a total of 40 participants packed the house, people were spilling out on the deck doing stick and knife drills, and working the 3 anyos from Modern Arnis and their translations.  See the WMAC forum for Datu's report on the seminar....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks! Sounds great!


----------

